# Fehler in der Eingabe?



## Ruben (28. Aug 2007)

Guten morgen,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Eingabe in eine Access-Datenbank (Verbindung etc. ist alles ok) nur hier also ich möchte Namen Vornamen und Nr von einer Eingabemaske auslesen und einfügen wenn nur eins auslesen und die andern fix vorgebe ist das kein Problem, darauf dachte ich mir Leg ich die beiden anderen Dateien auch so ein und nun bekomm ich immer nur gesagt das dies nicht geht  

vielen dank im voraus 
Ruben 

ich poste hier nur mal den Code der Eingabemaske (denk das hier der fehler ist da der rest unabhängig Funktioniert)


```
package access;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.text.StyledEditorKit.BoldAction;

import access.Fehlerdialog;
import access.Fenster_schließen;

// Hier soll nur die Klasse für die Datenbankverbindung genutzt werden

public class Start extends JFrame implements ActionListener {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	static String input;	
	static JLabel l;
	static JTextField tf, tf2,tf3;
	public Start() {
		super("Datei speichern");
		addWindowListener(new Fenster_schließen(true));
		Container cp = getContentPane();
		cp.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		JButton button = new JButton("Datensatz einfügen");

		l 	= new JLabel("Nachname :");
		cp.add(l);
		tf = new JTextField(15);
		tf.addActionListener(this);
		cp.add(tf);
		
		l 	= new JLabel("Vorname :  ");
		cp.add(l);		
		// Leeres Textfeld mit 15 Spalten
		tf2 = new JTextField(15);
		tf2.addActionListener(this);
		cp.add(tf2);
		
		l 	= new JLabel("Nummer :   ");
		cp.add(l);
		// Textfeld 15 Spalten
		tf3 = new JTextField(15);
		tf3.addActionListener(this);
		cp.add(tf3);
		
	
		button.addActionListener(this);
		cp.add(button);
		}
		
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)  {
		System.out.println("---ActionEvent---");
		System.out.println(tf.getText());
		System.out.println(tf2.getText());
		System.out.println(tf3.getText());
		FileWriter f1, f2,f3;
		
		
		if(tf.getText().equals("")|| tf2.getText().equals("")|| tf3.getText().equals("")){
			if (tf.getText().equals("")){
				tf.setText("-");	}
			else if(tf2.getText().equals("")){
				tf2.setText("-");	}
			else if(tf3.getText().equals("")){
				tf3.setText("-");
			}
		}
	
		try {
			System.out.println();
			f1 = new FileWriter(tf.getText());
			f1.close();
			
			f2 = new FileWriter(tf2.getText());
			f2.close();
			
			f3 = new FileWriter(tf3.getText());
			f3.close();
			
			DBZugriff db = new DBZugriff();
			db.open("db1234", "", "");
			// 	db.create();
			db.add(tf.getText(), tf2.getText(), tf3.getText());
			db.read();
			db.close();		
			System.out.println("Done");
			tf.setText("");
			tf2.setText("");
			tf3.setText("");
			
			} catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Datei erstellen!");
			Fehlerdialog dlg;
			dlg = new Fehlerdialog(this,"Sie müssen erst alle Felder ausfüllen ! ");
			tf.setText("");
			tf2.setText("");
			tf3.setText("");
			
			dlg.setVisible(true);}
			}
	
	public static void main(String[] args)throws IOException {

		Start fenster = new Start();
		// fenster.setSize(fenster.getToolkit().getScreenSize());
		fenster.setSize(300, 300);
		fenster.setLocation(300, 150);
		fenster.setVisible(true);
		fenster.setBackground(Color.black);
		// fenster.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		System.out.println("Start");
	
	}

}
```


----------



## Ruben (28. Aug 2007)

hab mein Fehler gefunden 

und zwar statt:

```
db.add(tf.getText(), tf2.getText(), tf3.getText());
```
mussten die Leerschritte raus das es so aussieht

```
db.add(tf.getText(),tf2.getText(),tf3.getText());
```

sry für den post, hoffe aber das es doch auf den ein oder anderen hilfreich war.

Ruben


----------



## mikachu (28. Aug 2007)

:autsch: was soll das mit den leerzeichen zu tun haben?

das möcht ich persönlich ja bezweifeln, dass DIES der grund war...


----------



## tuxedo (28. Aug 2007)

*mich anschließ*

Wär mir neu dass Java nicht mehr mit Leerzeichen zwischen Argumenten umgehen kann.

- Alex


----------

